# Smoked King and Smoked King Dip.. Try it sometime



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I posted this about a year ago, and I still on occasion get PM's wanting the recipe.

So, with legal Federal Snapper season being over, Amberjack and Triggers being of of Season, the regular ole "Weekend Warrior" fishermans bring home catch has just been knocked in the dirt.

Unless you go real deep, or have some special numbers, your pretty limited on what else you can go target and catch.

Its pretty easy to catch Chicken Dolphin (mahi) for fish tacos, or Luck out and catch the occasional Ling, or easy to catch Blue fish at the shallow water galveston rigs, some resort to catching Tiger Snapper (spade fish-yuk!), Beliners if you go deep enough and can find them, you can occasionally catch mangroves if you know how and where to catch them, or maybe you can luck into a Warsaw or Tasty Triple Tail, all within 50 miles

But, the one fish, most EVERYONE has ABSOLUTELY no problem in catching is the Reel Screaming Smoker King Mackerel.








​
You can troll, you can drift a ribbonfish or ice fish at pretty much any rig or reef and catch'm. Problem is, not everyone likes to eat'm due to the mushy, oily, grayish meat. They either throw'm back, or give'm away.

Theres lots of recipes folks swear by on eat'n'm that they say are good. Ive even had a few. 
















But, one way my wife and I have learned is smoking them and eating them on crackers that way or as pick'n strips, or going a step farther and making a Smoked dip that in our opinion is so so good.








We came up with this Idea of doing this since everytime we go to Florida, we ALWAYS buy us some smoked fish dip to much on while we are there. So, we found the following ways to do it.

We change the dip a little sometimes just to change, but, this one is so good..

So now, when we ever go fishing offshore, we usually always bring back at least one King to smoke. Best if fresh, but, it can be done if frozen. A 20-25#'r is the size we like.

Flaky type fish will work and taste good, but will fall to pieces. The king type meat consistency works the best.

Enjoy,

Try it one time, and you'll realize
U Dunn GoouD 
Bring'n one home this time

**********************************************************

*Hogâ€™s King Mackerel Dip​*
*Ingredients *

2 pounds of smoked King Mackerel Heres a good smoking Recipe I use, 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/smoke-king-die-step-step-40540/

1/2 cup Sweet Onion

1/4 C of Green Onions

1/2 cup Jalapeno Peppers

1/2 cup Banana Peppers

1/4 â€" Â½ c Cilantro (its suggested to add more near 1/2)

fresh squeezed lemon juice (3 lemons) (Juice to taste) I put 2

fresh squeezed lime juice (3 limes) (juice to taste) I put 3

2 Table spoon of your favorite brisket rub (I put Crainer-Up our own mix)

1 tsp salt
1 Tbsp. pepper

1 cup light cream cheese Microwave the cream cheese to soften it up a little. Its easier to blend that way

1 cup light sour cream

Make sure everything is chopped up nicely. 
I pulsed everything except the smoked fish in a blender, Blend fine.

I cut fish into small chunks and pulsed down to shreds with a food processor (we like it when theres still some chunky meat consistency)

Taste, then chill to almost freezing.

Mix and serve on Fresh Ritz Crackers.

You'll eat till you cant eat anymore.

Try it and you will no longer toss all your King mackerel back.[/FONT]


----------



## batsandowls (Jul 31, 2010)

tag


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

sounds yummy.. will have to try it..


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Jimmy. Gonna give this a shot.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Finished product sounds great; the part about laying them out for an hour though on the grill before the fire is lit freaks me out!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Hydrocat said:


> Finished product sounds great; the part about laying them out for an hour though on the grill before the fire is lit freaks me out!


I just lay them on the counter of my air conditioned house or put in the fridge. Till you see that real shiney glaze look. Doesn't have to lay out in sun/heat


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

I am going to try that! Might even do some tuna that way.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Suggestion, on the amount of fish to use for the dip. 

When the recipe says 2 pounds, that means after they have been smoked pounds which is a lot lighter than the actual fish fillet weight.

When you get the meat smoked and then shredded out, add the dip sauce mixture to the meat, rather than meat to the sauce, so that you can get the consistency of dip that you would like, 

And, don't forget, the plain old slices of smoked fish are mighty dandy by themselves in addition to the smoked dip


----------



## BrandonGCM (May 15, 2014)

Yes sir! Smoked kingfish dip is a favorite of mine and goes quickly amongst friends and family. Recipes like this also work well with other fish like spanish mackerel and amberjack. I like red onions and celery in mine but the banana peppers sound great! I'll have to give that a try next time I come into some kings.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Eat a lot of fish dip in my house. I make mine the same except for mayo instead of sour cream. Also add siracha sauce and garlic as well. Smoked king is great, we also smoke a lot of dolphin, wahoo, and sailfish as well. Smoked swordfish dip is the absolute ultimate though!


----------



## btravlin2 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey, I'm glad you posted this, because I went offshore here for only the second time and caught my first king. After reading in the past about how lots of folks don't like 'em, I wanted to try myself.

I bled it, iced it, and then filleted it within 5 hours of catching it. Then I marinated it in ginger teriyaki sauce for 2 hours. Then smoked it for 20 mins on the grill with mesquite. My wife didn't think much of it, but I thought it was great. I'll be eating lots more. 'Course, I like the stronger fish.....don't care for flounder.....bland as white bread. But this was mild.

Gonna do some spicy jerky in the dehydrator too.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'll be expecting a bowl of that dip next time I run into you at 5 in the morning at Buc-ees. Looks tasty.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Eat a lot of fish dip in my house. I make mine the same except for mayo instead of sour cream. Also add siracha sauce and garlic as well. Smoked king is great, we also smoke a lot of dolphin, wahoo, and sailfish as well. Smoked swordfish dip is the absolute ultimate though!


I have a big ol chunk of swordfish in the freezer, never thought about it, but I may have to defrost it and smoke it this weekend and make some dip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

saltwater4life said:


> I have a big ol chunk of swordfish in the freezer, never thought about it, but I may have to defrost it and smoke it this weekend and make some dip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Cut it and brine with mixture of 2 cups kosher salt and 1 cup brown sugar per gallon of water overnight. Rinse the steaks with freshwater and put on racks for 2 hours to come to room temp then smoke. Leave the skin on if you can. I like to smoke it heavy for dip and kind of dry it out.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Cut it and brine with mixture of 2 cups kosher salt and 1 cup brown sugar per gallon of water overnight. Rinse the steaks with freshwater and put on racks for 2 hours to come to room temp then smoke. Leave the skin on if you can. I like to smoke it heavy for dip and kind of dry it out.


never thought about brining it, maybe ill try that. Just curious, but why keep the skin on? The skin is still on it, but just curious


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

We just had Spinach and cheese King fish roll ups. The other night we had seared King with tomato fettuccine. 
My daughter knocks cooking Kings out of the park.
I will put a couple of Kings in the box every time I can.


----------



## republic1 (May 9, 2014)

Sounds good, I'm in Malaysia for work and they salt and then sun dry the fish for a few days here an then put chunks of it in fried rice. It is something else lol.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

James Howell said:


> I'll be expecting a bowl of that dip next time I run into you at 5 in the morning at Buc-ees. Looks tasty.



U got it...








​


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

saltwater4life said:


> never thought about brining it, maybe ill try that. Just curious, but why keep the skin on? The skin is still on it, but just curious


Brining it is essential, holds in the smoke a lot better, and you don't have to add any salt afterwards. Also kills some of the bacteria at low temps. The skin holds the fish together and contains most of the fat. It peels off by hand after its done.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome, looks like I'll be smoking some this weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcopp71 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Just made some*

Man this was good, never thought King could taste so tasty, they turn out durn nice smoked with this brine, seems like the brine is key, sweet and smokey. The filets when I took them off the smoker were amazing by themselves, I used Peach wood I bought at Academy.

Fed it to the in-laws for Fathers day, I cut this recipe in half but with 1 pound of smoked king it made a ton of dip. Can you freeze this? wasnt sure the cream cheese, and sour cream could take the freeze.

Do you freeze the smoked fillets you do not turn in dip right away?

Anyway, thanks for the post it was great, and I am most likely going to smoke most of the kings i bring in, make tacos out of the rest.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Kingfish dip*

If Jimmy and Susan made it, I know it will be fantastic.

However, I only ventured less than one mile offshore and caught halibut, lingcod, salmon and rockfish last week.....but I had to go to Alaska to do it.

Mike


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Jcopp71 said:


> Man this was good, never thought King could taste so tasty, they turn out durn nice smoked with this brine, seems like the brine is key, sweet and smokey. The filets when I took them off the smoker were amazing by themselves, I used Peach wood I bought at Academy.
> 
> Fed it to the in-laws for Fathers day, I cut this recipe in half but with 1 pound of smoked king it made a ton of dip. Can you freeze this? wasnt sure the cream cheese, and sour cream could take the freeze.
> 
> ...


Im glad you liked it. if there are ever any left overs, i just put them in the fridge. Usually doesnt stay around to long. Sorta like Lays Potato chips, ya cant eat just one...


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*July 7th*

*I had to give this thread a Bump Fellas,*

We caught a new batch of smaller kings (about 20#'rs) over the July 4th weekend. I did my regular smokin as shown above, but, my wife changed her 
SMOKED FISH SPREAD recipe. It was alot simpiler than above, and after a 24 hour sit in the ice box, it is absolutely awesome!!!!

I wanted to share it with you.

There are two versions. The way we did it, and the recipe she used as a guide which makes enough for a large party...

Yall enjoy.... Its great!!

******************************************************************

*SUSAN'S SMOKED FISH DIP SPREAD*​
This is how we made it

Â¾ C finely diced onion

Â½ finely diced celery

1 Bunch of Cilantro

1 Large Jalapeno or more depending on taste (Susan likes a bit more)

1/3 C of Sweet Relish

1 3/4C of Miracle Whip Salad Dressing

5 C of Flaked in food processor Smoked Fish. (Im guess'n thats about 2 20# kings thats been smoked down.

Â½ t of Crainer Up or your favorite low salt brisket rub.

Shread smoked fish in the food processor first. I cut up into small slices to help the processor out.

Chop up everything as small as you can by hand and then dump into food processor. Blend up. Taste and adjust anything you see you might need. If to sweet, add more fish. Put in container and place in fridge till stiffer and it marinates or flavors become one. Dont rush it. I gave it 24 hours. It will be in its prime that way.

Serve on thin crackers. I like Club Crackers or something good and thin.

Serve and eatup within 3 days. But, Freezes real well if you want. Just dont waste it. Its so dang'd good.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

This was the Actual recipe she started with, and is a amount for a group of folks. So we just reduced it. Here is the actual recipe

2C diced onion
1 C finely diced celery
1 Â½ C sweet relish with Pimiento
1 Â¼ Quart of Miracle Whip 
3 Â½ Quarts of shreaded smoked fish.
Serves a Party---


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I smoke the ribs and throats of Redfish after an all night brine over Mesquite . It's great .


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

Smoked sheepshead with dill and capers in the dip sauce. Very good. 
Been smoking Kings yet never brined. Will try your recipe next. 
Love slow grilled teriyaki marinated King steaks over mesquite. 
Thanks for posting these up.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

King cut into strips and fried make some mean fish tacos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Heres the Smok'n process I did over the weekend

Mix the brown sugar brine as shown at the beginning of this thread and follow those directions to let marinate

1. This is what they look like after I have pulled them out of the brine and let them sit out to glaze over..









2. Get the grill ready. I just got about half to 3/4 of a container full of briquets fired up. I had my fruit wood and mesquite soakin in a bucket of water next to the pit.


















3. I put to many on here, but this is what it looked like at about an hour..










4. at hour 2. had to adjust my fire. a bit to hot on the right.










5. At about the 6 hour mark...









Had to taste MMMmm good









6. A little over 8 hours later... Walla, its done...


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

7. Next morn'n Smoked King with Bagels, cream Cheese, Capers, Fresh home grown Tomatoe and speck of salt and pepper. great taste.....



















8. The Smoked Spread from the Recipe above the next day...










Im gonna have to go have me some RIGHT NOW after post'n these photos... 

Yall have a GoouD'n 
:clover:


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Recipes*

Thank you so much Jimmy.

Your next challenge:

Concoct a recipe for hardheads, jack crevalle and Atlantic spadefish.......

We need alternatives now that our red snapper are an endangered species.

Mike


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

I have been intimidated to try smoking fish for awhile now. Just not sure how long it takes. The dip I make is fantastic, but it's just by cooking the tuna or mahi or whatever I have, all the way through and adding liquid smoke flavoring. It is 10x better when the fish is actually smoked, though.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*GIVING THE THREAD A BUMP....*



Ive had so many PM me about the smoking and the dip in the last couple months asking questions, I thought I'd just make a little video on it.

When my wife got home and tasted, all I had to add was about another two big tablespoons of Mayo to make it smoother, (the dryness of the fish soaks in the moisture after putting in the fridge to cool) and I had to add the other half of the jalapeno. Those new square look'n Ritz crackers in the white colored sack Original flavor are great to use.

Sorry if i dont film or explain good enough. Did it all myself holding my Iphone 

SMOKED KINGFISH DIP MAK'N VIDEO


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Great thread, something i definitely want to try. Thanks for bumping it.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Some of us like to call this a "spread". Have you really tried to "dip" it? Not easy.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

awesum said:


> Some of us like to call this a "spread". Have you really tried to "dip" it? Not easy.


Yes, 
I had it next to me eat'n it when I saw your post and dipp'n with some Chips we got from HEB made by Primizie called crisp bread with smoked gouda n garlic chips. The Ritz new square chips in a bag are quite good with it also.

After I finished mak'n the video, the judge (my wife) got in from Houston and did the taste test judg'n for me ...

The only thing she had me do to it was 
1. Add the mince'd up other half of the Jalapeno 
2 . Add a bit more Mayo until it was creamy'r. 
I had a bit more dried king than the 1 1/2# I was suppose to have started with. I had more like 2# *+*

Get it Cream'r and it Dips out very easily... 

Its Awesome - Awesume


----------



## Capt. Anywhere (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you. This sounds awesome. Subscribed.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

If you aren't doing jalapeno poppers stuffed with this and wrapped with bacon you're missing something good.


----------



## bmtsupra (Jul 19, 2013)

I made a batch of this for the first time earlier this year and it was delicious. I actually think it was better the second day after it sat in the fridge and the cold helped lock in all the flavors. I brought some to work and the guys here devoured it. I'll definitely have to try the jalapeno poppers next time I make some.


----------

